# Mule's smoked cheese cookies



## themule69 (Feb 25, 2014)

20140225_113105.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 25, 2014





Smoked cheese cookies.  Grate any smoked cheese you like. Break up cheeze-it spicy crackers.  Mix together. Put parchment paper on cookie sheet. Put mix on paper sprinkle rosemary on mix. Put in 375 degree preheated oven. Bake for 5 minutes add pepperoni and bake 5 more minutes.  Remove from oven and allow to cool before eating.
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## seenred (Feb 25, 2014)

Mmm...now that's something right there!  This looks like something I need to try soon.

Nice job David!

Red


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks real good David

Gary


----------



## brooksy (Apr 10, 2014)

I am adding this to the must try list. Love me some cheese. Can't wait to order a AMNPS so I can smoke some cheese.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 10, 2014)

That looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2014)

This stuff looks like some Awesome snacking material !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Thanks David!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> This stuff looks like some Awesome snacking material !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear. Give it a try. Twist and tweak it any way you can think of. I know it can be improved on. As it is it is simple and tasty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

